# Anyone tried the CREAclip?



## chevychick (Sep 29, 2010)

I decided to let my hair grow out and since no stylist around can understand the word "TRIM" I was thinking of doing self trims. I am talking a quarter inch every 4 months...so very little. I do want to keep side bangs though and came across this nifty little invention made by an actual stylist:

CreaClip Quick and Easy haircuts at home, Save money cutting Layers in your own hair, trimming bangs, and kids hair at home.

I think everyone is skeptical about AS SEEN ON TV products but this seems like it may be worth a try. Has anyone had any experience with it??

THANKS!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 29, 2010)

I've seen the ad and it does look interesting. Haven't purchased it though.

Since my hair stylist left the shop, I've been cutting my hair by hand. This this the video that Has helped me:

YouTube - Cut Your Own Hair - Easy Layered V Cut

And for bangs:

YouTube - Layer Cut Your Bangs


----------



## melissakecken (Jan 22, 2012)

If you dont mind Me asking, why are you selling it? Does it not work, Have you tried it?
Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Melissa


----------



## Greta Atzori (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello I have seen videos on youtube CreaClip is wonderful, I'm Italian and do not sell here in Italy.{deleted by mod}

Sorry for my English but poorly written I am using the translator.

I hope the same that you will understand what I write.

Greta


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 23, 2012)

The Creaclip sold from its US manufacturer has the name CreaClip clearly marked on each - short blue and long curved white.

I'm sure what you are selling is up to the same standards.

They don't look very complicated - wish I had access to some tools and I make them myself.


----------



## princess123 (Jan 24, 2012)

hi yh ure right but it works the same. my price is cheaper than the one from US.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking through this thread I could have sworn you had a post with a pictures and selling price - in pounds, if I recall.

What does the inside of the Crea clip look like - you only showed the clips in the packaging.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Jan 24, 2012)

When a regular receives their Crealip from *Princess123* and tries it out will they please post back here?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> whats ure email address, ill send u the details on there


If you are indeed selling legit Creaclip products then whats the problem with getting a decent description of them.

A picture isn't good enough if one is to pay $20 US.

This is a question everyone would want answered if they were interested in purchasing one from you.

I'm sorry but I don't give out my email information


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi folks! As a reminder we do not allow items to be sold or swapped on MUT outside of the For Sale Items - Buy Items - Swap Items (Buy, Sell, Trade) forums.


----------



## Brendiux (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's a similar thing to the CreaClip.

http://brendiux.ecrater.com/p/13953905/creaclip-dupe-generic-rotating-level


----------

